# Calling All Mosca Boat Owners!



## Lance214 (May 31, 2006)

I'm serious looking at purchasing one of these fine rigs. Can any of you give me both the good and bad experiences that you've had with these boats. Also, what motors are you hanging?

Thanks.

LT


----------



## WhiteStar (Aug 4, 2005)

The good is they are well built ,nice boats. The bad is it takes forever to get one.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Come on Guys and Gulls... Post up for Lance...

Im in the book with you lance.. I have an appt with Cesar at the end of the month to take one for a ride and decide etc.

Good Topic.. lets hear it alll

Thomas


Ps.. Lance, from what the most ive heard is that everyone is running either 175 suzukis or 200 Etecs... Thats coming strait from Cesar.. I do know of two people also that are running TRP's on them...

Everyone ive talked to with 175s say that they are plenty big enough


----------



## Lance214 (May 31, 2006)

*Mosca Boats*

Texxan1...

Thanks for the shout out to the other Mosca owners! I've heard great things about these boats, but getting someone to talk about their own personal experiences has been difficult.

It would be great if other Mosca owners would post pics of their rigs so others that are interested can get an idea of how we want to set-up our rigs.

Come on guys. Show us your stuff!!!

LT

P.S. I guess I forget about getting a new TRP huh???


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

Lance 214,
I just picked up my new Mosca on July 28. I love it. I fish Baffin Bay primarily and she can get rough. The v really takes the waves good and the 22' length is long enough to get on top of the waves and ride there. I'm running a 175 four stroke Suzuki. I have not opened it up yet, but I should be able to do it on the next trip. A friend has one and his does in the mid 40s mph. I've had the boat in 12" of water with no problem, and I got up in about 24" or so.

That is the good stuff, the bad stuff about Mosca's are the building experience. They take so long and they tell you that something will happen on a date and it does not so it is frustrating. For example they will tell you that they will start on your boat on a certain date, they won't. Maybe it will be two weeks later. My boat was one day away from being finished for three weeks. It is just very frustrating! I live about 20 minutes from the MOSCA shop and I have seen a lot of boats built, it will take at least 6 months for you to get your boat. So if you are looking at having it next year for the beginning of the fishing season, you need to start thinking about ordering it now. He has a backlog of about 28 boats.

If you want to talk about it more, I'll be glad to answer any other questions, or you can call me at 361-584-6311. You may have to leave a message and I will get back to you.

Thanks,
Professor Jones


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll be fishing out of one this weekend. Rigged out with a TRP. I'll post up how it goes.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Here is how I rigged mine.

http://www.moscaboats.com//images/stories/bayraider1.wmv

Great riding boat.


----------



## Fishing For Tips (May 25, 2006)

What does the power pole do on the back


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Fishing For Tips said:


> What does the power pole do on the back


It's a shallow water anchor.


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

Mosca Boats are great boats. They are built solid, and they use some fine materials in them. The guys at the shop are great to deal with. The only draw back is the wait time, but it is worth the wait to get a great boat.

We are having a 19ft Shallow Ghost being built. It is going to be rigged with a Suzuki 140.

I'll try to post up some pics here in a bit that I took over the weekend.


Professor Jones,

I heard your boat was done. It was nice meeting you out at the shop awhile back. Enjoy the boat!

PS.......For the set up, it will be rigged with a power pole & trolling motor. We used the 22ft console for the boat to allow room to stand. We are having an extended grab rail put on it and a boarding ladder. Leaning post will be rigged with rod holders and foot rests, and molded for a Yeti Cooler. Instead of a biatwell in front of the console, we are adding another Yeti Cooler. Other misc features are Bobs jackplate, hydraulic stearing, gps and vhf radio. It is supposed to be ready by this weekend, but that has been the case for a couple weeks.


----------



## 2banks (Aug 16, 2005)

I took delivery of my Mosca in May. It is 22ft with the 175 Suzuki. Currently have about 45 hours on it. I ordered the boat in Jan at the Corpus boat show. 

The boat has had no negative surprises and the Suzuki has performed well. Prior to putting a top on it from Canvas USA I had the boat at 46MPH on the GPS with just me on board. With the top it dropped about 3 mph.

Boat floats in 8 inches of water. Takes the rough water well. Runs shallow enough but takes about 18 inches of water to get up in.

Be prepared to wait during all stages especially the rigging. 

Boat sits on a Coastal trailer which I can't say enough good things about it.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

According to Cesar, they are gaining ground on the wait time... I talked to him the other day and he stated that they are catching up... The wait time as of now is 12 to 14 weeks.

We are going down to look at them at the end of this month.. We have plenty of time, we want whatever boat we end up with by Feb 1

Thomas


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm looking forward to hearing more about your Mosca's as you get a little wear and tear on them. I'm planning on a new boat sometime late next year and Mosca is currently at the top of my short list along with Southshore, and a cat design to be named later.


----------



## Lance214 (May 31, 2006)

*Mosca Boats*

Here are the three boats that I've narrowed down to in order of preference:

1. Mosca
2. Majek
3. Shallow Sport

I mainly fish Port Mansfield to the SPI area and as most of you know this area has really skinny water. With a hard bottom, how shallow can I get up in these boats and which gets up in the skinniest water?

I've fished extensively out of a 18 Shallow Sport, but in open water you take a little bit of a beating. How do Mosca and Majek compare?

Also, keep the pics coming. Your rigs look great!!!

LT

P.S. Don't be shy to post pics of your Majeks and SS as well.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

I'd rank them like this....assuming you are talking about a shallow ghost, and Majek RFL and quadrahedral hull by SS. 

Shallow Water
1. Majek
2. SS
3. Mosca

Ride Comfort
1. Mosca
2. SS
3. Majek

Resale
1. SS
2. Majek
3. Mosca

The Mosca is a completely different boat than the Redfish Line and Shallow Sport.


----------



## Lance214 (May 31, 2006)

*Mosca Boats*

fishinlab...

You said that "Mosca is a completely different boat than the other two". Can you explain the difference. It would help me understand the true differences in these three boats.

Thanks.

LT


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Mosca is a tunnel V hull, designed to cut chop in the front and allow you to raise the motor in the back for shallow water situations. You should be able to run in less than a foot of water, but not nearly as skinny as the other two mentioned.

The Shallow Sport quadrahedral hull is supposed to knock down some small chop and keep you in control, but, it is a pretty flat hull, when compared to the tunnel v. Greater surface area will give you great shallow running ability.

The RFL is a flat bottom tunnel that is designed to run skinny. Period. If you buy this hull, that's what you want to do. You can run shorelines to get to your destination, or you can take a beating. I don't think there are other options here. The advantage is that this boat, propped correctly, will get up 6-8 inches (some say 3"), and will run across less.

With all that being said, I run a Shoalwater tunnel v, and think it is a great compromise for all conditions. I can't run as shallow as my buddies, but I can take a straight line across the bay, without a broken back, and without needing a raincoat.


----------



## Lance214 (May 31, 2006)

*Mosca Boats*

I've seen the Mosca videos that shows the 22 ft. Bay Raider running really shallow, but what about hole shot on this boat? It's nice to be able run super skinny, but it's much nicer to be able to get back up in super skinny water!!!

Anyone have other opinions on Majeks or SS?

LT


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

I've never been in a 22 ft Bay Raider, but I would say you need at least 14-16" soft bottom to get up.
Just based on experience in 22 shoalwater and 23 explorer

I would have the builders give you a couple test rides. Go on a windy day with shallow water nearby.

You should take a look at some cats and other builders.

Check out Southshore, Shoalwater, Majek, Tran, and Mosca


----------



## Lance214 (May 31, 2006)

*Mosca Boats*

I've heard great things about the Trans cat boat. Any owners out there?


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

The Moscas do run skinny. On our test ride, we ran in 6" of water easy. Talking to some other owners, they are getting similar performances.

Having ridden extensively in the other boats mentioned, SS and Majek RFL. I can say that the Mosca is a much smoother ride.

From experience, I would say the RFL would be the roughest and wettest ride between the 3. The SS would probably run the shallowest. However, when in the open bay on a rough day you are going to hurt after being in one of those 2 boats.

The Mosca will need a bit more water to get up on plane, but it is a fair compromise for a smooth boat. They are built solid, and resale will be good. The used boats they have for sale at their shop, are picked up very quick.

The Tran Cat was our 2nd choice. This is another outstanding boat that I have spent alot of time in. It runs super skinny and is very smooth of rough days.


----------



## Lance214 (May 31, 2006)

Come on guys. Let's see some pics of you rigs!!!


----------



## bigbird (May 30, 2006)

*Boat*

Big Boat that runs skinny.I have the TRP on mine... Supper sweet boat. Worth the wait. I am in the breakin period on the motor so I am not hitting it hard , but 17" take-off no worries..... I run the boat in the redfish bay area so its pretty skinny over their.


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

Our finished boat should be available to view this coming weekend in Corpus. Mosca will have a few boats on display at Bob Hall Pier. This will be the weigh in site for a local tourney.


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

We now have our boat. Here's a few pics..........


----------



## Lance214 (May 31, 2006)

Great looking rig. I'm jealous. How skinney have you run and what has been your shallowest hole shot?


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

Lance,

We haven't tested out the true shallow water performance just yet. Our prop wasn't ready when picking the boat up. We borrowed the prop from another guy who also has a Shallow Ghost. My dad will be getting some props tomorrow from Chris's Props, and he will head out with Cesar for a test ride to find the right prop.

We briefly had the boat in 8" water and it ran great. I couldn't give you an accurate hole shot figure since we spent most of our time in water over 1ft during the break in period. They boat should be matched with the right prop over the weekend. When I head back down next week, I let you know more specifics on shallow water performance.


----------



## Lance214 (May 31, 2006)

Great! Keep me posted. I am really interested in this boat manufacture.


----------



## girlsfishtoo! (Jun 27, 2006)

I dont'want to bash Mosca boats but I did see one this past Saturday at Cove Harbor in Rockport...The owner was having a hard time bringing back on the trailer.. When he pulled it out i saw all this water gushing out from underneath the hull..My hubby talk to the owner and he stated he did not hit anything..Looking underneath the boat you can see a big section where the gel coat came off and the fiberglass was exposed and cracked taking in water. He was lucky to make it back in from the south shoreline..


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I will surely ask Cesar about that boat this weekend when i see him

Thomas

Lxa... Boat looks sweeeet... Let me know once you get your break in time, how your performance ends.. We are gonna make our decision once we hear from a few more people about performance and do out test ride this weekend

Thomas


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

Sounds like the guy hit something, and didn't want to admit it.....or was not even aware that he hit something. In any event, with the great warranty the Mosca crew will fix it asap.


----------



## girlsfishtoo! (Jun 27, 2006)

Keep us posted if you find out! Curious if it was just a defect or something.

Trying to convince my hubby to buy me a little skiff or something........but...i don't think he's biting on that. Told him for our anniversary i'd be content with a boat rather than a diamond bracelet................i..i....think....?


----------



## 2banks (Aug 16, 2005)

*Damaged Mosca*

Talked to the owner last night at the San Antonio Quails Unlimited and he said after further review he must have hit something undewater. The boat is at Mosca and they are working on repairs.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

lxa393 said:


> Sounds like the guy hit something, and didn't want to admit it.....or was not even aware that he hit something. In any event, with the great warranty the Mosca crew will fix it asap.


If it was in fact impact damage this would most certainly be repaired as an insurance claim and not a warranty claim. I know of no maker that would cover hull damage due to an impact.....my 2 cents


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

For those of you wondering about the "damaged Mosca" . It was definately the case that he hit something.. I spent today at the Mosca shop with Kaylin inspecting, riding and talking about boats with Cesar White (Mosca Pres).. We looked at this one Mosca and you could tell that he hit something...

Great Boats.. Great Man running the place... Great home, lovely wife etc.

I must say.. I was VERY IMPRESSED.. With the boats and the shop.

THomas


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

I saw one while I was down at the Corpus API Tournament a while back. Sweet looking boat. The guys who were driving this rig, were another story. I thought maybe they were advertising at first, but they seriously could not get this boat manuvered around. Wish I had video. If I had a second boat besides my Transcat it would be one of these.


----------



## shooter1 (Jun 30, 2008)

bigbird said:


> Big Boat that runs skinny.I have the TRP on mine... Supper sweet boat. Worth the wait. I am in the breakin period on the motor so I am not hitting it hard , but 17" take-off no worries..... I run the boat in the redfish bay area so its pretty skinny over their.[/QUOTE Who makes the TRP?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I have fished out a Mosca bay Raider and love them. Fit, Finish and Purpose is the best in the business. A 21-ftShallow Sport Tunnel Modified V is a more distant 2nd for me. 

Note no tunnel boat will run as fast as a non-tunnel you give up about 10 MPH on your top end to run shallow and still cross a bay smoothly. The 21-ft cat boat like a TransCat needs speed (air under hull) to cross a rough bay smoothly and can run shallow - we are likely to see more boats like this - even MOSCA is building Cats now.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

FlakMan said:


> I have fished out a Mosca bay Raider and love them. Fit, Finish and Purpose is the best in the business. A 21-ftShallow Sport Tunnel Modified V is a more distant 2nd for me.
> 
> Note no tunnel boat will run as fast as a non-tunnel you give up about 10 MPH on your top end to run shallow and still cross a bay smoothly. The 21-ft cat boat like a TransCat needs speed (air under hull) to cross a rough bay smoothly and can run shallow - we are likely to see more boats like this - even MOSCA is building Cats now.


Surely he's bought a boat by now, it's been two years since his post!:slimer:


----------



## Greenheadless (Apr 23, 2006)

I had a HORRIBLE experience with Cesar. Not going to elaborate, but HORRIBLE customer service IMHO. Have heard the same from others.

Just an FYI.


----------



## Trout Daddy (Sep 12, 2007)

I have had my mosca for 2 yrs. I have put it in every situation out there, from 4" of water to 6' waves. The only bad thing about the boat is you WILL get wet. I wade fish any way. Befor I bought my boat I looked @ majek, pathfinder,shallow sport and many others. You will not beat the price, room on the boat, and his service. If there is a wait on one it is worth it. I have a 175 zuk and w/ the wind, 2 people I will run 43mph. Pm me for any other ?'s


----------



## specksorreds (Aug 24, 2005)

*4" ?*

4" - I would have to say that is probably a stretch.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

you know what they say about,us fishermen.nuff said..


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Hands downs the rfl majek will run and get up the shallowest. Shallowsports will run very shallow too. Id get a RFL if you are gonna be running that bay system.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Ah, gotta love the claim of running in 4", who knows maybe it can? On another note I was at my doctors office today and we were talking about fishing and that he just wasn't using his boat as much as he thought he would. I asked him what kind of boat and he says Mosca. Told me he was interested in selling it since he doesn't use it and mostly goes out with guides. A 22' with a TRP and if I am not mistaken he told me less than 25 hours. Wish he would have told me before I bought mine, especially if it runs in 4".


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Two years folks, TWO YEARS.

I can tell you this.. My Mosca will NOT RUN in 2"... 5 maybe, but i know for a fact it will not run in 2 lol


----------



## Lance214 (May 31, 2006)

I'm surprised that my original thread has lasted for over 2 yrs! 

Anyone been fishing since the hurricane?


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

*mosca for sale!!!*

if you are looking for a mosca with a 175 suzuki and a riser i have a friend who is sellin his . the boat is a good boat it just doesnt do what they say on hole shot. you need about 17 to 20 inches depending on your load . but over all a very good boat .


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

i have a friend who is selling his mosca it is a 22 with a riser and 175 suzuki . if any are intrested?


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

fjperales said:


> i have a friend who is selling his mosca it is a 22 with a riser and 175 suzuki . if any are intrested?


PM sent


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Going on 2 years and still loving mine.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

I still love mine but only had it 6 months now with 40 hours. My zuki is performed well but has it's quirks. 

On plane it definatly drafts around than 6" but it will NOT in 2"!! I can't even use a kayak in 2"


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

If your friend needs 17 to 20" for hole shot, then he is doing something wrong.. I can get my mosca up in 12" with two onboard... 

I love the Mosca .. Best boat ive ever owned and ive owned quite a few...2 years old and going strong with 500hrs on it


----------



## wbay2crowded (Jul 13, 2007)

Here's mine...even w/ all the jewlery it'll get up in 12". W/ the Zuke 250, it will go 50mph in slick water, w/ a tail wind, after a wax job, in low barometric pressure, w/ 0 humidity, 5 gallons of gas, no equipment, & w/ my mouth closed.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

fjperales said:


> if you are looking for a mosca with a 175 suzuki and a riser i have a friend who is sellin his . the boat is a good boat it just doesnt do what they say on hole shot. you need about 17 to 20 inches depending on your load . but over all a very good boat .


your friend isn't very good at driving his boat then. I have a mosca with a 250 suzuki and don't need that much water to get up.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

wbay2crowded said:


> Here's mine...even w/ all the jewlery it'll get up in 12". W/ the Zuke 250, it will go 50mph in slick water, w/ a tail wind, after a wax job, in low barometric pressure, w/ 0 humidity, 5 gallons of gas, no equipment, & w/ my mouth closed.


Now that's a sick looking boat. When Cesar and I started talking about mine, that's the picture I showed him.

I'd like to think it'll do a little more than 50mph though. I'm sure you guys have been working with different props. Hopefully you guys will find the perfect set-up before I get mine done.


----------



## dragnet (Jun 14, 2005)

I've got the identical boat (175 Suzuki). If he can't get up in 8-10 inches, he's not doing something right. And that's fully loaded, 2 large men and full fuel. I had Cesar show me the best way to get up in varying conditions. That might help him.


troutphishin said:


> your friend isn't very good at driving his boat then. I have a mosca with a 250 suzuki and don't need that much water to get up.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

What kind of bottom? These stats always intrigue me. At 8 inches of water, the cav plate, water intake and a lot of the prop are out of the water.


----------



## KungfuGaspergoo (Nov 13, 2008)

*My Mosca Cat (Flats Raider) in the Works*

Whatcha think so far? Cesar's building me my dream fishing rig. Just have to be PATIENT!:rotfl:


----------



## rocknreel (May 29, 2007)

Great looking boat. Great hull color. I like the way Mosca finish their boats. Especially the cap that Ceasar designed for the deck. As far as running that cat, I talked to a guy who owned one the other day and he was surprised on how skinny this boat would draft. 
I currently own the 22 Bay Raider and would like to sell mine and get into the new 23 ft.Phantom Cat. Congrats and keep posting updates of your cat.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*LOL*



wbay2crowded said:


> Here's mine...even w/ all the jewlery it'll get up in 12". W/ the Zuke 250, it will go 50mph in slick water, w/ a tail wind, after a wax job, in low barometric pressure, w/ 0 humidity, 5 gallons of gas, no equipment, & w/ my mouth closed.


The whole mouth thing got you another 5mph...huh??? :rotfl: Hilarious!

Seriously though, Ive read several posts from owners that say 46mph GPS is top speed.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I've run 50 mph in mine with the 200 HPDI and Baumann 3 blade 18 pitch prop. I run 46 with a better hole shot with my 4 blade 18 pitch from Coastal though. I have the riser under the console but no kind of top (T or K).


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Durtjunkee said:


> I've run 50 mph in mine with the 200 HPDI and Baumann 3 blade 18 pitch prop. I run 46 with a better hole shot with my 4 blade 18 pitch from Coastal though. I have the riser under the console but no kind of top (T or K).


Pic from this weekend.
Cesar's a hell of a nice guy and builds a great boat.
I love mine!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

*Price*

Dirtjunkee, how much can I expect to pay for a boat like yours :question:


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

From the lists I have expect a base of 30k with a 175 suzuki and aluminum trailer which seems like a great price to me. Lots of standards that are options on other boats. Accesories will add up but dont think the raised deck is much more.......


Cant beat them. I went out to Ceasers and went over every boat they had out there with a fine tooth comb.......the only thing......and I mean only thing I didnt like was the fit and finish around the deck drains/scuppers. I was impressed with everything else!

Im sure Durtjunkee will chime in shortly though!


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I got mine used with only 20 hours on it. I was looking at $50k for the one I was going to have Cesar build for me. Would have been the same boat as what I have except I'd have opted for the 250SS Suzuki instead.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

Laguna Freak said:


> The whole mouth thing got you another 5mph...huh??? :rotfl: Hilarious!
> 
> Seriously though, Ive read several posts from owners that say 46mph GPS is top speed.


with a little chop and just me in the boat I can hit 53 in my mosca with 250 suzuki and 4 blade.

It will run 50 all day with normal load and 3 folks in the boat.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

what kind of MPG do you get there Trout


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

Texxan1 said:


> what kind of MPG do you get there Trout


not too sure, haven't calculated it yet but if I cruise around 37-40 and aren't on it all day I think around 4 or a little better. half a tank will last a while.


----------



## jhauling (Mar 14, 2008)

How would a Mosca 21 cat compare to a 21 shallowspor. hole shot and draft


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

*mosca*

did mosca go out of business?


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Cesar was still posting new pics on his web page as of June 11, 2010, so I don't think that OLD rumor has come true yet.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

bayou vista said:


> did mosca go out of business?


Where on Earth did you hear that? I just bought a boat from Mosca and as far as I can tell, this is nowhere near the truth.


----------



## ShaneF (May 4, 2010)

Just found one used forsale 200 Yam.2006, 22'TV front & rear poling decks W/pole,gps&marine vhf,27K.Is it worth it?Under200hrs.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Sounds pretty fair to me. That is low hours on the motor and lots of extras.


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

Lance214 said:


> Here are the three boats that I've narrowed down to in order of preference:
> 
> 1. Mosca
> 2. Majek
> ...


be careful about Majek, some of them are a rough ride if i were you i would choose between a shoal water, shallow sport, south shore or a Mosca.


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

*$?*



fjperales said:


> i have a friend who is selling his mosca it is a 22 with a riser and 175 suzuki . if any are intrested?


Whats the price


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

ShaneF said:


> Just found one used forsale 200 Yam.2006, 22'TV front & rear poling decks W/pole,gps&marine vhf,27K.Is it worth it?Under200hrs.


I'd probably take $28k for mine if someone were to step to the plate.
2007 Mosca Bay Raider. 2006 Yamaha 200 V-max HPDI.
All the bells and whistles.
170 hours.

Only reason I'd sell it would be to get a new one with a 250 SHO on it!


----------

